

Ask HN: What do you plan to do new or different in 2014? - boca

Start a business? Pick up a new hobby? Learn new stuff? Get back in shape? Smile more? Travel more or less? Something else?
======
wallflower
Accelerate my pace of chance and my rate of failure

~~~
danvoell
I like this motto. I just wrote it down on a sticky on laptop.

------
lsiunsuex
One way or another a major project I've been working on goes live on the 30th.
Once that's done, I hope to get back to some iOS development.

I hope to do more networking to score more freelance work to continue to be a
freelancer.

And a vacation. I need a vacation, now!

------
jmspring
Focus on learning, commit to building something I have not found time to
finish.

